# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Las riadas se llevan por delante en España una media de 800 millones de euros al añ

## F. Lázaro

La frase resaltada en negrita, seguro que los planes urbanísticos y la construcción sin control no han tenido nada que ver.

Como invadir los cauces, soterrarlos, o directamente hacerlos desaparecer. Seguro que tampoco tiene nada que ver...




> http://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-riad...2_noticia.html
> 
> *Las riadas se llevan por delante en España una media de 800 millones de euros al año*
> *
>  El problema de las inundaciones va a más, pese a que se observa que cada vez llueve menos* 
> 
> 
> Inundaciones ocasionadas en los cauces del río Ebro, en 2015 - FOTOS: EFE
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (08-feb-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y, también —apuntan otras voces— porque hay ríos, como el Ebro, que experimentan episodios recurrentes de grandes avenidas y que llevan años sin dragarse por la sobreprotección medioambiental con la que están regulados desde hace años y, a menudo, también por los enredos burocráticos entre administraciones que tienen repartidas competencias medioambientales y de cauces.*

Sin olvidar estas 2 razones que también tienen lo suyo. El sobreproteccionismo de los ecologistas que no dejan hacer nada con el río, y la ineficacia inherente al sistema de autonomías.

----------


## javieraranguren

Esta todo muy mal planteado. En mi ciudad, Cuenca, hubo inundaciones hace unas semanas por una gran tormenta, y tras estas inundaciones más sequía: ni una reserva ha ganado agua en las últimas semanas.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-jul-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

> Esta todo muy mal planteado. En mi ciudad, Cuenca, hubo inundaciones hace unas semanas por una gran tormenta, y tras estas inundaciones más sequía: ni una reserva ha ganado agua en las últimas semanas.


Parece que las precipitaciones han cambiado su lugar de descarga; han pasado de los sistemas montañosos a las zonas litorales, en forma de gota fría ahora llamada DANA?
Llevamos miles de Hm3, este año hidrológico , sin embalsar.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-jul-2017)

----------

